

Top10SQLPerformanceTips - neotyk
http://forge.mysql.com/wiki/Top10SQLPerformanceTips

======
wanderr
Take these tips with a grain of salt. MySQL query performance tuning requires
a lot more nuance than a list like this indicates. For example: 2\. Use LOAD
DATA instead of INSERT For raw insert speed this is usually true, however if
you care about things like table locks and replication, LOAD DATA can be
harmful.

